# Pickeroon/pickaroon/hookaroon by Mueller



## earache (Dec 19, 2010)

I have read quite a bit on here regarding the pickeroon/pickaroon/hookaroon, but I haven't yet seen anything on the line made by Mueller in Austria. Anyone have some first hand info regarding? In direct relation to another manufacturer of same length/style of tool. I really like the look of the head design of this one. It has a squared back as well. They have 3 different lengths, I just used this one as an example. 
FYI, the reason I spelled it different ways is dependent upon the manufacturer. Turns out, they are both right. 

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...-in-Austria-by-Mueller/productinfo/367-05158/


----------



## Tanne (Mar 9, 2011)

*Mueller hookaroon*

I have not used a Mueller hookaroon but have used Mueller axes. They are finely made even if not to my personal taste. If you are thinking of buying a Mueller hookaroon check with Traditional Woodworker to see if the eye of the hookaroon is North American standard. I believe you will find that it is not which may lead to some unecessary bother when it comes time to rehandle.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Mar 9, 2011)

Never realized pickaroons cost that much... We used to mess them up/break them at work all the time! At $70 a shot, that is pretty steep!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a Swiss hookeroon that is an absolutely fantastic tool. I work with a Swiss guy who used these in Switzerland and has brought several over the pond to California. I think they are pushing $150.00 with the exchange rate. This tool is (I hope still)made by an old man who's last name is Fitzi. It is not like a cant hook or a peavey, it is a precision tool that takes some training to use fully. Once you learn the tool amazingly heavy logs can be moved. There is not a better tool for moving logs to a precise location under a Lucas mill.

The handle has to come from Switzerland or you can easily carve one. I don't leave home without it.

<a href="http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/?action=view&amp;current=FallCamp08004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/FallCamp08004.jpg" border="0" alt="Swiss Hookaroon"></a>


----------



## Gologit (Mar 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> <a href="http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/?action=view&amp;current=FallCamp08004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/FallCamp08004.jpg" border="0" alt="Swiss Hookaroon"></a>


 
Can that be used for dispatching Bananna Slugs?


----------



## PineFever (Mar 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I use a Swiss hookeroon that is an absolutely fantastic tool. I work with a Swiss guy who used these in Switzerland and has brought several over the pond to California. I think they are pushing $150.00 with the exchange rate. This tool is (I hope still)made by an old man who's last name is Fitzi. It is not like a cant hook or a peavey, it is a precision tool that takes some training to use fully. Once you learn the tool amazingly heavy logs can be moved. There is not a better tool for moving logs to a precise location under a Lucas mill.
> 
> The handle has to come from Switzerland or you can easily carve one. I don't leave home without it.
> 
> <a href="http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/?action=view&amp;current=FallCamp08004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/FallCamp08004.jpg" border="0" alt="Swiss Hookaroon"></a>



Nice!
Could you post a picture of your tool with the end point in line with the handle?
I would like to see the thickness and width, also the length from the point to the center of the handle.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## earache (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks 2dogs. I know what you mean about not leaving home without it. I don't go out into a pine plantation without my pickaroon. I carry a cheap one, but it works great. Never given me any trouble. I want to try a hookaroon. 
Tanne, thanks to you as well. Great observation on the handle.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey 2Dogs that is a nice one! Mine are not that pretty. I've got two of them from the local fleet store for around $30 a piece. I use them daily. Its amazing the size of wood you can move with them once you figure out how to really utilize it. I keep one in the hoe or truck if I need to move a log a little here or there. I've found a bunch of different applications over the years. Pullin cables under logs in packed snow or that are tight to the ground, moving decent sized logs at city jobs, pullin logs off of the back of trucks or off of piles, even pounding wedges when I've lost my ax. Mine has a pall much like a single bit. I'll see if I can get a picture up monday. I've made them out of old horse shoes too. If you use one enough its kind of like an extension of your arm. Good stuff.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 14, 2011)

Here it is. It came super dull from the store. I had to sharpen it and have sharpened it several times over the years.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 15, 2011)

Here it is. Still fighting this damn system I guess. 











View attachment 176278


View attachment 176279


----------



## flushcut (Mar 15, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I use a Swiss hookeroon that is an absolutely fantastic tool. I work with a Swiss guy who used these in Switzerland and has brought several over the pond to California. I think they are pushing $150.00 with the exchange rate. This tool is (I hope still)made by an old man who's last name is Fitzi. It is not like a cant hook or a peavey, it is a precision tool that takes some training to use fully. Once you learn the tool amazingly heavy logs can be moved. There is not a better tool for moving logs to a precise location under a Lucas mill.
> 
> The handle has to come from Switzerland or you can easily carve one. I don't leave home without it.
> 
> <a href="http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/?action=view&amp;current=FallCamp08004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh309/williamkiff/FallCamp08004.jpg" border="0" alt="Swiss Hookaroon"></a>


 
Peavy Manufacturing Co. buy American and save yourself a $110. Baileys sells them and they are some nice swinging tools.


----------

